# Empty shelves



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

I went to the food store yesterday hoping to begin getting some canned things ahead for winter. I wanted canned veggies (no garden here) and various items. Wrong! The shelves were empty of everything I wanted. I got 2cans of soup, no vitd milk, and the last huge pkg of TP...and then I felt guilty. I'll goagainin a few days and see if there has been some restocking.
Anyway, it is in the low 70's here and I have the cats favorite window open and she's sitting there, happy.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I need some new undergarments and those shelves looked like they had been ransacked! Most sizes of everything were totally out, items scattered on the floor, items placed in other areas, boxes open with the contents thrown around. It was a mess! By comparison, the laundry detergent and dish soap aisles were well stocked, unless you wanted the triple action OxyClean or another laundry sanitizer. Those spots were bare.

I didn't look at the grocery department.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Here we go again. For the last couple of months, a couple of particular items I buy for my kids to eat have been an empty shelf scenario on an on and off basis. When these items are in stock, I buy an extra. Maybe I should start buying two extras. Last week when I went to the store the milk was almost gone. No widemouth canning lids to be found. Baby wipes shelf wiped out. Only a few boxes of diapers.

I have also noticed that several items I buy have had wildly fluctuating prices. A somewhat normal price one week, and a 50% higher price tag the next week. Have been buying bulk and on sale to avoid the steep price raises.

Frankly, I'm starting to worry.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm going today to get two 60lb pigs for $50 each....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm all set. I've got toilet paper and tissues!



I did notice that Sam's Club had a lot of empty space in the meat coolers. There were only a few packages of ground beef but they had a lot of chicken. 

I hope the stores will be restocked by Wednesday. I am starting to notice a pattern of full and empty shelves. The trucks come in during the week so the shelves are often well stocked on Wednesday and Thursday. On Saturday and Sunday shelves are poorly stocked. 

This makes me wonder if this is happening for a reason. Most people have time to shop on the weekends so the stores have a better chance at inducing panic sales by being out of lower price items but well stocked with higher priced items. The perishable high price items that don't sell on the weekend are reduced to sell quickly before they stock the shelves on Monday.

I don't stop at the store as much as I used to. It used to be easy to make a quick trip after doctor appointments but since it has been so hot I just grab some cold cuts and frozen veggies or fresh fruit and don't look at anything else.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I went out yesterday, some things are gone. There must have been a run on applesauce! I think it's gone for back to school lunches or shopping for the College bound kids.
Bottle water all sizes gone except for the more expensive brands.
Mustard seed gone due to people pickling I guess and a lot of McCormick spice blends have not been in stock for a year around here. I'm going to make my own.

Walmart Towels and sheets not restocked, very little choice of bath towles, mattress covers missing for quite some time. 
Kohls stores have plenty of everything though.
My alternative grocery store is always fully stocked but more expensive.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I keep hearing about shortages coming in this or that but haven’t actually seen any. Meat was supposed to be through the roof by this point this summer, but I just bought 100# of ground beef at $2.49/lb- and that was a local grocery chain, not a specialty outlet.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Went to Costco a couple weeks ago - things on pallets stored above items for sale - empty in a few places. Never have I seen that before!

I always shopped sale items in quantity due to money constraints when I had kids living in the house. Think I'll have to do that again while cooking from scratch.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

RJ2019 said:


> Here we go again. For the last couple of months, a couple of particular items I buy for my kids to eat have been an empty shelf scenario on an on and off basis. When these items are in stock, I buy an extra. Maybe I should start buying two extras. Last week when I went to the store the milk was almost gone. No widemouth canning lids to be found. Baby wipes shelf wiped out. Only a few boxes of diapers.
> 
> I have also noticed that several items I buy have had wildly fluctuating prices. A somewhat normal price one week, and a 50% higher price tag the next week. Have been buying bulk and on sale to avoid the steep price raises.
> 
> Frankly, I'm starting to worry.


Got everything in our stores here. There has been a few things that has a higher price and quite a few new companies products which is not the best. Got to watch what brand to buy here. Shoes and dress clothing in some cases off-brand names which has to be watched. A lot of new imported stuff.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Haven't seen any shortages here but prices are up. One thing I've noticed all year here is the lack of lawn mowers, both riders and push mowers. Lowes and Rural King always have rows out front but none this year at all. Walmart always has a few but none this year. I know MTD makes most of the brands now but even the private label ones are missing.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Everything seems to be good here, plenty of meat and dairy, and everybody seems happy going about their business. The only thing I can't get is a new hat. Every spring I buy a new Dorfman Pacific wide brim size large with the vented sides. They haven't been restocked since Christmas. This may be the last straw, a man can only take so much.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Once again the report on shortages was about Christmas. Basically the advice is to buy any toys you want now because not only is there a shortage and transportation delays but the prices are going up and will keep going up. Higher the price the closer we get to Christmas. 

We don't buy toys anymore - just send money for the parents to buy what they know the kids want or need or to put our money towards a really expensive item. All our pensions came in this week so next week I will be sending money to everyone with the advice to get it done. Hope they listen. We are also buying toys for the fireman's Christmas toy drive over the next few weeks so that we don't risk not having a supply or paying more than expected.

We always listen to the reports and take them as good advice. If the providers or government tells us that meat etc is going up in price we stock up.  So far the advice has saved us money and we have not had to do without. Witness - soooo much toilet paper in our storage areas of the house.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

TripleD said:


> I'm going today to get two 60lb pigs for $50 each....


Just got home with the two pigs. Left them on the trailer under the poll barn. Turned a mister on them until tomorrow. Have to train them to electric fencing...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Clear 100% silicone caulk was hard to get.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

muleskinner2 said:


> Everything seems to be good here, plenty of meat and dairy, and everybody seems happy going about their business. The only thing I can't get is a new hat. Every spring I buy a new Dorfman Pacific wide brim size large with the vented sides. They haven't been restocked since Christmas. This may be the last straw, a man can only take so much.


I enjoy the Dorfman Bush Soaker. They look to be available online.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

My pressure tank crapped out. I just knew it would be impossible to find. I was happy to find a store with 5 of them.

We have had a problem getting 1/2 gallon boxes of half and half. That gives us a good excuse to buy heavy cream. I like my coffee like I like my women, blond and hot.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

TripleD said:


> Just got home with the two pigs. Left them on the trailer under the poll barn. Turned a mister on them until tomorrow. Have to train them to electric fencing...


Y'all should have seen look on my nephews eyes when I told them those 400 lb sows need to go on the trailer. Two out three went over the fence 😁 . Just feeder pigs came home 🏠...
I have to have fun!!! They were covered in hog poop before I called them off. I m glad they were in an older truck 🚒...


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

"What ae you doing tonight, Xi Jingpin?"...."Same thing I do every night, Pinky--Make plans to TAKE OVER THE WORLD!"

Many food products in short supply due to increased Chinese purchases over the past year. Chinese computer chip production & delivery way down, making manufacturing of anything requiring them (cars/electronic devices/appliances) impossible. Most of our meds and small manufactured goods come from China....

They're starting to put the squeeze on us. They don't have to invade. They will just pick up the pieces after we destroy ourselves from within.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

For the past 20 years I have been saying that all China has to do to get the US on it's knees is stop sending us their merchandise. When masks and gloves were considered essential to keep this country going, we stopped just because we couldn't get our Chinese items. The pandemic has shown them just how much of a hold they have not only in the US but all over the world.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

TripleD said:


> Just got home with the two pigs. Left them on the trailer under the poll barn. Turned a mister on them until tomorrow. Have to train them to electric fencing...



You must live in the south where the grocery stores are "Piggly--Wiggly" 

geo


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yesterday I started the morning with eggs, tomatoes and apple juice for breakfast. Supper was pork chops with green peppers and baked potatoes.
Everything came from the "grocery store" right outside our door. Well, the apple juice was homemade and sorry to say I could tell it. But I tried.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

doc- said:


> "What ae you doing tonight, Xi Jingpin?"...."Same thing I do every night, Pinky--Make plans to TAKE OVER THE WORLD!"
> 
> Many food products in short supply due to increased Chinese purchases over the past year. Chinese computer chip production & delivery way down, making manufacturing of anything requiring them (cars/electronic devices/appliances) impossible. Most of our meds and small manufactured goods come from China....
> 
> They're starting to put the squeeze on us. They don't have to invade. They will just pick up the pieces after we destroy ourselves from within.


and over the years we allowed it to happen


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Shelves at both the big box and grocery stores seem to be nice and full here. Had to do some major shopping (groceries, home goods, lumber) in the last week and were able to get everything on our lists in the amounts we needed.

Wonder if there's something regional going on?


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

Concidering the price of toilet paper these days it may be worth it to install a bidet.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Odd things are out at the local stores. Still having trouble finding vinegar in gallon jugs, but got an order of litmus paper (thanks for the suggestion, @Danaus29!) so making our own should require less guess work.

No heavy cream nor half-n-half in our local stores. Why cream, of all things? I could use goat milk cream, but it is difficult to separate it from the milk, and the quantity is not sufficient for the amount of coffee we drink here.

Wonder if I should be stocking up on butter.... There is less of that in the stores as well. I love my butter!


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Pony said:


> Odd things are out at the local stores. Still having trouble finding vinegar in gallon jugs, but got an order of litmus paper (thanks for the suggestion, @Danaus29!) so making our own should require less guess work.
> 
> No heavy cream nor half-n-half in our local stores. Why cream, of all things? I could use goat milk cream, but it is difficult to separate it from the milk, and the quantity is not sufficient for the amount of coffee we drink here.
> 
> Wonder if I should be stocking up on butter.... There is less of that in the stores as well. I love my butter!


I make my own butter---i use blender or a big mixer...I freeze it enough for winter


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

geo in mi said:


> You must live in the south where the grocery stores are "Piggly--Wiggly"
> 
> geo


Just got lucky and he is a country boy. You would never know if you saw him in his work attire at the barber school he owns. I could free haircuts for the rest of the year. Brother cut mine today...


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

Danaus29 said:


> For the past 20 years I have been saying that all China has to do to get the US on it's knees is stop sending us their merchandise.


It would be simpler for China to just dump all our debt bonds. Other countries would do the same, the dollar would crash over night. Cheaper than a stand up war.....


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

TripleD said:


> Just got home with the two pigs. Left them on the trailer under the poll barn. Turned a mister on them until tomorrow. Have to train them to electric fencing...


That electric fence should work well while they are wet……..


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Redlands Okie said:


> That electric fence should work well while they are wet……..


Sprinkler is running the pen. Moving day is tomorrow. They love squash and pumpkins still on the trailer though... I think it's going to work out...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

stars at night said:


> I make my own butter---i use blender or a big mixer...I freeze it enough for winter


With goat milk? How do you separate the cream?


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

a7736100 said:


> Concidering the price of toilet paper these days it may be worth it to install a bidet.


Indian Toilet Paper


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

doc- said:


> Indian Toilet Paper
> View attachment 99514


Lamb's Ear???


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pony said:


> With goat milk? How do you separate the cream?


Put it in a bowl or large pan with a lid. Let it set in the fridge over night, skim off with a spoon. Place the cream in a mason jar, with a tight lid. Place mason jar in saddlebags, gallop around pasture twice. Butter.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

The plant pic is of a Great Mullein plant. The leaves are soft and fuzzy but you want to wipe going in the same direction as the hairs on the leaves not against.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Ziptie said:


> The plant pic is of a Great Mullein plant. The leaves are soft and fuzzy but you want to wipe going in the same direction as the hairs on the leaves not against.


Lambs ear








Lambs ear stock photo. Image of flower, beautiful, flora - 148092454


Photo about Lambs ear plant - Stachys byzantina. Image of flower, beautiful, flora - 148092454




www.dreamstime.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The flower stalks are different and Lamb's ear leaves are not as durable as mullein leaves.

You have to grow an awful lot of mullein the get enough leaves to last a year.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> The flower stalks are different and Lamb's ear leaves are not as durable as mullein leaves.
> 
> You have to grow an awful lot of mullein the get enough leaves to last a year.


Mullein here grows to about 7 feet tall. It is prolific in disturbed areas. I don't know how much of it you use, but it seems to me that there's enough to last me a good while.

ETA: It shows that I did not read the entire thread. Mullein as bum wipe is different than mullein for tea. LOL

Yeah, you'd need a LOT to last a year.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

muleskinner2 said:


> Put it in a bowl or large pan with a lid. Let it set in the fridge over night, skim off with a spoon. Place the cream in a mason jar, with a tight lid. Place mason jar in saddlebags, gallop around pasture twice. Butter.


I am only getting a couple gallons of milk a day (don't need even that much), so it would take a while to get enough cream to make a goodly amount of butter.

And I don't have any horses. I'll have to ask a neighbor to ride the jar around.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Meijer was well stocked today. They even had the laundry sanitizer I wanted last week.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm told that there will be a coffee shortage due to weather extremes this year. Can't prove it , but I trust the source I got it from.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

whiterock said:


> I'm told that there will be a coffee shortage due to weather extremes this year. Can't prove it , but I trust the source I got it from.


Dad bought a year supply last week. He doesn't care about the money. He started working @ 6 years old for 10 cents an hour!!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

TroyT said:


> It would be simpler for China to just dump all our debt bonds. Other countries would do the same, the dollar would crash over night. Cheaper than a stand up war.....


I'm holding my breath, waiting for someone to call in the derivatives.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

whiterock said:


> I'm told that there will be a coffee shortage due to weather extremes this year. Can't prove it , but I trust the source I got it from.


The price of various nuts is going up, and the availability down, due to the fluctuating weather/fire issues in California.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Pony said:


> The price of various nuts is going up, and the availability down, due to the fluctuating weather/fire issues in California.


We're going to be in some BIG trouble if we don't get a wet year this winter. Our reservoirs are running extremely low and California produces an awful lot of food. This could get ugly, and it goes beyond just nuts.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

RJ2019 said:


> We're going to be in some BIG trouble if we don't get a wet year this winter. Our reservoirs are running extremely low and California produces an awful lot of food. This could get ugly, and it goes beyond just nuts.


Hard to imagine California running out of nuts. Or fruit.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

muleskinner2 said:


> Put it in a bowl or large pan with a lid. Let it set in the fridge over night, skim off with a spoon. Place the cream in a mason jar, with a tight lid. Place mason jar in saddlebags, gallop around pasture twice. Butter.


By the time you got enough to do anything but stick to the sides of the mason jar, it will be spoiled. Cream separator is the only way to do anything with goat milk, besides play.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Just came from the grocery store. The only thing that I saw was Gatorade...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I saw a movie once where the US Government tried to grow crops with it.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> I saw a movie once where the US Government tried to grow crops with it.


It has electrolytes.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

I bought a food saver a few days ago.been using it to stock up on meat's.guess I'll stock up on more.i normally do my shopping on the 6th or 7th. But I got something to do on those two days. I'm thinking of using my food saver when it comes to certain store bought canned foods .


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

They're starting to put the squeeze on us. They don't have to invade. They will just pick up the pieces after we destroy ourselves from within.
[/QUOTE]

So very true. Sadly, that bit of logic defies reality, something the younger generations won’t get until it’s too late.


----------



## JaninFl (Jun 20, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> I need some new undergarments and those shelves looked like they had been ransacked! Most sizes of everything were totally out, items scattered on the floor, items placed in other areas, boxes open with the contents thrown around. It was a mess! By comparison, the laundry detergent and dish soap aisles were well stocked, unless you wanted the triple action OxyClean or another laundry sanitizer. Those spots were bare.
> 
> I didn't look at the grocery department.


What part of the country are you in?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

JaninFl said:


> What part of the country are you in?


Central Ohio


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

This week's shopping trip more of the same. A definite shortage on some things, store is packing shelves less densely to try and hide it. One of my kids' favorite breakfast foods gone, and the price was a dollar higher than it was last week. Still short on milk, I notice that normally the expiry date on milk is about 3 weeks out, only a week and a half out now. Have to drink it faster, I guess. I dont drink milk anymore, its only for the kids.
I've been buying less of the usual snacks I get for the kids and keeping more nonperishable stuff on hand. I can see already that I am going to have to stock up on what I can, and be more flexible about what I eat in the future.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

barnbilder said:


> By the time you got enough to do anything but stick to the sides of the mason jar, it will be spoiled. Cream separator is the only way to do anything with goat milk, besides play.


We had a tabletop cream separator. Not worth the trouble.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Walmart had no Sargento aged Swiss cheese today. Most of their cheese case was empty. Good thing I like most cheeses. They had very little produce and most of their cabbage heads were split. There were only a few boxes of Club Crackers on the shelf.

I went there for the cheese because that is the only store that carries it. Otherwise I would have shopped at Meijer.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I keep hearing about shortages coming in this or that but haven’t actually seen any. Meat was supposed to be through the roof by this point this summer, but I just bought 100# of ground beef at $2.49/lb- and that was a local grocery chain, not a specialty outlet.


Here in WA, the beef steak I regularly bought for $3 to $4 a pound 10 months ago. Now it has been running $7. Chuck roasts have doubled in the last couple of years and I gave up on ribs 4 or 5 years ago. But this week one store had 73% ground beef for $2.28, but wanted over $4 for 85%. As I often mix my ground beef with rice to make stuff squash, peppers or grape leaves, the 73% works well. I've also starting bringing home the larger family packs of meat and immediately portion them out into 6, 8 and 10 oz. packages which I label. Before I'd freeze it in bigger chunks and ended up cooking more than we needed. Thankfully, my hubby likes stews and soups with lots of veggies. 

We've been buying extras of most non-perishables all along. I've started buying larger 10 to 25 lb. bags of rice, wheat and beans. 

I recently started buying homeopathic medicines along with some good books on the subject. I understand those will keep for years if you store them somewhere cool and dark. I wonder if we will need to become our own health care system the way things are going. My Dad's folks lived miles from town when he was a child and my Grandma Ruby did the doctoring. I also am stocking up on herbal seeds so I will have that as a source of medicine.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

a7736100 said:


> Concidering the price of toilet paper these days it may be worth it to install a bidet.





a7736100 said:


> Concidering the price of toilet paper these days it may be worth it to install a bidet.


We have bidets on all our toilets - they cost us $24 to $40. I just picked up a brand new one for my sister at a yard sale for $10. The lady said her husband didn't want to bother to install it. We laughed and told her to remind him of that when he's out of TP. 

I'll admit that blast of cold water is a bit of an eye opener in winter, but if you have a hot water line close to the toilet, you can get one that uses both hot and cold water for about $10 more. It would take a bit more work to plumb the hot water version. My husband was raised overseas and was used to them and I "met" them when I traveled to Italy in 2014, so I liked the idea when he suggested it.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

Pony said:


> Odd things are out at the local stores. Still having trouble finding vinegar in gallon jugs, but got an order of litmus paper (thanks for the suggestion, @Danaus29!) so making our own should require less guess work.
> 
> No heavy cream nor half-n-half in our local stores. Why cream, of all things? I could use goat milk cream, but it is difficult to separate it from the milk, and the quantity is not sufficient for the amount of coffee we drink here.
> 
> Wonder if I should be stocking up on butter.... There is less of that in the stores as well. I love my butter!


If it gets back in stock and you have the freezer space, I've had good luck putting it in pint jars and freezing it. I leave a good 3/4 inch of headroom. It doesn't stir in as smoothly as fresh, and I'm guessing if you like to froth your coffee, it won't froth as well, but it tastes good and sure beats that nasty powdered stuff.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

poppy said:


> Haven't seen any shortages here but prices are up. One thing I've noticed all year here is the lack of lawn mowers, both riders and push mowers. Lowes and Rural King always have rows out front but none this year at all. Walmart always has a few but none this year. I know MTD makes most of the brands now but even the private label ones are missing.


Check out the yard sales - my husband was excited that he found a Craftsman self propelled mower today at a yard sale for $25. I asked him was that a back up for the back up as we already have 2 working mowers but he just laughed. Now that I've seen your post, maybe we should hang on to it.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

DKJ said:


> Here in WA, the beef steak I regularly bought for $3 to $4 a pound 10 months ago. Now it has been running $7. Chuck roasts have doubled in the last couple of years and I gave up on ribs 4 or 5 years ago. But this week one store had 73% ground beef for $2.28, but wanted over $4 for 85%. As I often mix my ground beef with rice to make stuff squash, peppers or grape leaves, the 73% works well. I've also starting bringing home the larger family packs of meat and immediately portion them out into 6, 8 and 10 oz. packages which I label. Before I'd freeze it in bigger chunks and ended up cooking more than we needed. Thankfully, my hubby likes stews and soups with lots of veggies.
> 
> We've been buying extras of most non-perishables all along. I've started buying larger 10 to 25 lb. bags of rice, wheat and beans.
> 
> I recently started buying homeopathic medicines along with some good books on the subject. I understand those will keep for years if you store them somewhere cool and dark. I wonder if we will need to become our own health care system the way things are going. My Dad's folks lived miles from town when he was a child and my Grandma Ruby did the doctoring. I also am stocking up on herbal seeds so I will have that as a source of medicine.


here is some info on natural medicine. My vet I worked for has been using it and acupuncture for years and it really works. I use acupressure on my sore muscles.


NEWSLETTER


GO

*Top seven safe, effective natural antibiotics*

Best natural antibiotics
Risks
Prescription antibiotics
Outlook
We include products we think are useful for our readers. If you buy through links on this page, we may earn a small commission. Here’s our process.
Certain natural substances have antibacterial properties, but which are safe to use, and when should a person use them?
Prescription antibiotics, such as penicillin, have helped people to recover from otherwise fatal diseases and conditions since the 1940s.
However, people are also turning to natural antibiotics for treatment.
According to the NHS, 1 in 10 people experiences side effects that harm the digestive system after taking antibiotics. Around 1 in 15 people are allergic to this type of medication.
In this article, we look at the evidence behind seven of the best natural antibiotics. We also discuss which to avoid, and when to see a doctor.

*Seven best natural antibiotics*








Garlic may be an effective treatment against bacteria.

Here, we examine the science behind seven natural antibiotics.
*1. Garlic*
Cultures across the world have long recognized garlic for its preventive and curative powers.
Research has found that garlic can be an effective treatmentTrusted Source against many forms of bacteria, including _Salmonella_ and _Escherichia coli_ (_E. coli_). Garlic has even been considered for use against multi-drug resistant tuberculosis.
*2. Honey*
Since the time of Aristotle, honey has been used as an ointment that helps wounds to heal and prevents or draws out infection.
Healthcare professionals today have found it helpful in treating chronic wounds, burns, ulcers, bedsores, and skin grafts. For example, results of a study from 2016 demonstrate that honey dressings can help to heal wounds.
The antibacterial effects of honey are usually attributed to its hydrogen peroxide content. However, manuka honey fights off bacteria, though it has a lower hydrogen peroxide content.
A 2011 study reported that the best-known type of honey inhibits approximately 60 kindsTrusted Source of bacteria. It also suggests that honey successfully treats wounds infected with methicillin-resistant _Staphylococcus aureus_ (MRSA).
Antibacterial properties aside, honey may help wounds to heal by providing a protective coating that fosters a moist environment.
*3. Ginger*
The scientific community also recognizes ginger as a natural antibiotic. Several studies, including one published in 2017Trusted Source, have demonstrated ginger’s ability to fight many strains of bacteria.
Researchers are also exploring ginger’s power to combat seasickness and nausea and to lower blood sugar levels.
*4. Echinacea*







Echinacea has been used to treat infections for many years.
Native American and other traditional healers have used echinacea for hundreds of years to treat infections and wounds. Researchers are beginning to understand why.
A studyTrusted Source published in the _Journal of Biomedicine and Biotechnology_ reports that extract of _Echinacea purpurea_ can kill many different kinds of bacteria, including _Streptococcus pyogenes_ (S. pyogenes).
S. pyogenes is responsible for strep throat, toxic shock syndrome, and the “flesh-eating disease” known as necrotizing fasciitis.
Echinacea may also fight inflammation associated with bacterial infection. It is available to purchase in health stores or online.
*5. Goldenseal*
Goldenseal is usually consumed in tea or capsules to treat respiratory and digestive problems. However, it may also combat bacterial diarrhea and urinary tract infections.
In addition, results of a recent studyTrusted Source support the use of goldenseal to treat skin infections. In a lab, goldenseal extracts were used to prevent MRSA from damaging tissue.
A person taking prescription medications should check with a doctor before taking goldenseal, as this supplement can cause interference.
Goldenseal also contains berberine, an important component of natural antibiotics. This alkaloid is not safe for infants, or women who are pregnant or breastfeeding.
Goldenseal capsules are available to purchase in health stores or online.
*6. Clove*
Clove has traditionally been used in dental procedures. Research is now finding that clove water extract may be effectiveTrusted Source against many different kinds of bacteria, including _E. coli_.
*7. Oregano*
Some believe that oregano boosts the immune system and acts as an antioxidant. It may have anti-inflammatory properties.
While researchers have yet to verify these claims, some studies show that oregano is among the more effectiveTrusted Source natural antibiotics, particularly when it is made it into an oil.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

jimLE said:


> I bought a food saver a few days ago.been using it to stock up on meat's.guess I'll stock up on more.i normally do my shopping on the 6th or 7th. But I got something to do on those two days. I'm thinking of using my food saver when it comes to certain store bought canned foods .


I love my Food Saver, but worry about freezing lots of meat and then having an extended power outage. So next month's big purchase will be a generator that can run on natural gas. With 2 freezers and 2 refrigerators, an extended power outage would be painful. Just need to make up our mind as to which brand. May come down to what's available! After that, we want to save for a freeze drier. I have dehydrators but I think the freeze dried food will last longer. My Mom just scored a canning pressure cooker for me at a yard sale ($40) so I can start pressure canning some foods. The last time I looked online, there was a 2-3 month wait for delivery of the brand name cookers. 

It must be genetic, the entire family loves yard sales. I think half of everything we own came from yard sales and thrift stores!


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

stars at night said:


> here is some info on natural medicine. My vet I worked for has been using it and acupuncture for years and it really works. I use acupressure on my sore muscles.
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> ...


Thank you, I have some of these in my herbal cupboard, but will purchase the others. I had an acupuncturist/chiropractor I loved in Atlanta, but haven't found anyone here in our area of WA that does both. Would love to find someone that would teach basic hands on training for acupressure.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

I paid $65 for my 16 quart presto pressure cooker/canner we a few years ago.so the $40 might not be to high at a yard sale. especially with today's prices . so good score on that one.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

DKJ said:


> With 2 freezers and 2 refrigerators, an extended power outage would be painful.


No need to go overboard with an expensive generator. To keep the food in a freezer frozen, you would only need to run the generator for one hour a day.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Yep. Last time the power company shut us down due to excessive dry weather we sprung for a cheap 350 dollar generator. 

We run it just enough to charge batteries and keep the freezer and fridge cold.

It is only 110, so no well power, but it works wonders to keep food frozen and us powered up.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

muleskinner2 said:


> No need to go overboard with an expensive generator. To keep the food in a freezer frozen, you would only need to run the generator for one hour a day.


You are right about that, plus covering them with blankets helps keep the food frozen longer too. We have a few older small generators (yard sale) that run on gas that could keep the older units going without burning through gallons of gas, but these new refrigerators with computer modules inside sometimes won't even turn on without an inverter or inverter generator sending what they call clean electricity to the unit. We also would like to charge phones and other electronics (we don't have a landline) and that requires the inverter-produced energy. We are hoping the natural gas supply will not be interrupted so we could run the generator indefinitely if need be. My husband keeps some gas around, but doesn't want to store a bunch.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Yep. Last time the power company shut us down due to excessive dry weather we sprung for a cheap 350 dollar generator.
> 
> We run it just enough to charge batteries and keep the freezer and fridge cold.
> 
> It is only 110, so no well power, but it works wonders to keep food frozen and us powered up.


Do you use your generator to charge electronics? Any trouble with it ruining anything with computer related?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Use an inverter style generator. The small Honda/Yamaha/Champions are quiet and made for sensitive electrical devices.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

stars at night said:


> here is some info on natural medicine. My vet I worked for has been using it and acupuncture for years and it really works. I use acupressure on my sore muscles.
> 
> 
> NEWSLETTER
> ...


Good info if your goal is to pretend you're treating your illness. (The placebo effect can be enormously strong.) In fact, if you ever really get sick, none of that will even come close to really working....Think of it this way-- we all know PCN comes from bread mold .Have you ever calculated how many thousands of sq ft of warehouse space you would need to make enough PCN from moldy bread for one 10-day course to cure your pneumonia?..Spices all evolved as chemical defense methods for plants, having bacteriostatic properties. It's one thing to completely coat a joint of mutton in spices to make it last longer without refrigeration, but treating a disease with it is another. Good luck.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Today the juice and eggs were missing from Meijer. The only water they had was spring water.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

DKJ said:


> Do you use your generator to charge electronics? Any trouble with it ruining anything with computer related?


No. We haven't. I wouldn't trust a 350 dollar generator for that. It stays at a steady power with no drop down and definetly doesn't have a steady inverter.

However, we do charge all our batteries (Milwaukie) and use them in various power supplies or speakers that allow us to charge our phones, tablets, etc. 

However, for the money, it has already paid for itself in just food saved and lessening the stress of no power whatsoever.

We will eventually get a bigger one to power the well and tvs, etc. Mainly for the well.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> Today the juice and eggs were missing from Meijer. The only water they had was spring water.


Yeah, wierd. Bottled water is so short of supply lately. Has been, even before the storms.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> No. We haven't. I wouldn't trust a 350 dollar generator for that. It stays at a steady power with no drop down and definetly doesn't have a steady inverter.
> 
> However, we do charge all our batteries (Milwaukie) and use them in various power supplies or speakers that allow us to charge our phones, tablets, etc.
> 
> ...


t=
Thanks, after years of no power outages (underground lines), there were about 9 last winter, mainly equipment failures due to lack of upgrades of aging equipment and wind damage at substations. We plan to be prepared this winter.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Yeah, wierd. Bottled water is so short of supply lately. Has been, even before the storms.


I use a CPAP machine which requires distilled water. The other day there was none in our usual grocery store which is a little disconcerting. I think I will have to start making the rounds and stock up, or see if DIY filtered water would work. I'd welcome suggestions.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

jimLE said:


> I paid $65 for my 16 quart presto pressure cooker/canner we a few years ago.so the $40 might not be to high at a yard sale. especially with today's prices . so good score on that one.


Wow, went online to check for a new seal for my yard sale cooker - I see in the comments that someone else also paid $65 in 2019. They are now asking $138 plus tax for a cooker that sold for $65 two years ago. That is some wicked inflation (or plain old price gouging!)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Regular water will work, but you may have to clean out mineral buildup.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Or...

Mophorn Pure Water Distiller 750W, Purifier Filter Fully Upgraded with Handle 1.1 Gal /4L, BPA Free Container, Perfect for Home Use, White Amazon.com: Mophorn Pure Water Distiller 750W, Purifier Filter Fully Upgraded with Handle 1.1 Gal /4L, BPA Free Container, Perfect for Home Use, White : Home & Kitchen


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Or...
> 
> Mophorn Pure Water Distiller 750W, Purifier Filter Fully Upgraded with Handle 1.1 Gal /4L, BPA Free Container, Perfect for Home Use, White Amazon.com: Mophorn Pure Water Distiller 750W, Purifier Filter Fully Upgraded with Handle 1.1 Gal /4L, BPA Free Container, Perfect for Home Use, White : Home & Kitchen


Thank you, it would pay for itself over time. I get really tired of dragging home gallons of water from Winco! Plus finding somewhere to store them. They occasionally spring a leak in the garage and I have a mess to mop up. Great suggestion. I was afraid using regular tap water would void my warranty.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

DKJ said:


> Wow, went online to check for a new seal for my yard sale cooker - I see in the comments that someone else also paid $65 in 2019. They are now asking $138 plus tax for a cooker that sold for $65 two years ago. That is some wicked inflation (or plain old price gouging!)


You got a great deal then.i was in Walmart getting stuff for my food saver,I should of checked the price of canners..by the way.does your's have a gauge? Mine don't. Having a gauge up's the price pretty good.


----------



## DKJ (Jan 17, 2021)

jimLE said:


> You got a great deal then.i was in Walmart getting stuff for my food saver,I should of checked the price of canners..by the way.does your's have a gauge? Mine don't. Having a gauge up's the price pretty good.


It does, I think it is a 15 pound pressure gauge. Amazon sells a 3 piece regulator for $15 that has excellent reviews. Canners say it fits most Presto cookers and lets you set your cooker to 5, 10 or 15 pounds pressure. Without it, if you want to cook something at 13 pounds, you have to stay in the kitchen and watch the gauge, this other one will start jiggling and letting off pressure when it goes over. From the comments, it makes it much easier to regulate. They did say though that if you have the variable pressure regulator on, you need to ignore the dial gauge and just rely on the regulator. 

I have seen the water bath canners at Walmart, but never the big pressure cookers. I saw where the All American 25 qt.cooker is up to $400. My grandma would twirl in her grave at the thought! From what I've read, they are the best, but I'd have to do a lot of canning to justify the price difference.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

At that price,I'd look into a different way of canning Lol.mine don't have a gauge.and with no issues yet.


----------

